# Joe Harnell and The Incredible Hulk TV Series



## Christine (Sep 29, 2020)

The music from the '70's TV series, "The Incredible Hulk" (starring Bill Bixby and Lou Ferrigno) is the best I've ever heard in a TV series -- or at least in the top 3, rivaled only by Fred Steiner for the original Star Trek.

I have the CD which is mostly the music from the pilot movie. I know I haven't heard the music of every single TV show ever, but I've seen a lot of shows, and Harnell's score is wicked. The theme at the start of each show is okay, but there are several incidental themes that are memorable. But the best of the music is from the pilot, like during the scene where the lab is burning down.

I also have two CD's for Star Trek (mostly Fred Steiner). Great incidental scores!


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Christine said:


> The music from the '70's TV series, "The Incredible Hulk" (starring Bill Bixby and Lou Ferrigno) is the best I've ever heard in a TV series -- or at least in the top 3, rivaled only by Fred Steiner for the original Star Trek.
> 
> I have the CD which is mostly the music from the pilot movie. I know I haven't heard the music of every single TV show ever, but I've seen a lot of shows, and Harnell's score is wicked. The theme at the start of each show is okay, but there are several incidental themes that are memorable. But the best of the music is from the pilot, like during the scene where the lab is burning down.
> 
> I also have two CD's for Star Trek (mostly Fred Steiner). Great incidental scores!


I remember watching the series and enjoying it, but I cannot recall the music, alas! YouTube, here I come!


----------

